# every 15 minutes on the hour



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2012)

Πώς θα αποδίδατε αυτή την έκφραση; Εννοεί ότι ένα συμβάν θα επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε 15 λεπτά, ως εξής π.χ.: 10:00, 10:15, 10:30, 10:45, 11:00. Η έναρξη δηλαδή θα είναι υποχρεωτικά σε τέταρτο της ώρας.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 27, 2012)

«Ανά τέταρτο της ώρας» ή «ανά δεκαπεντάλεπτο» είναι το πιο κοντινό που σκέφτομαι. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να παραπέμπει σε π.χ. 10:10, 10:25, 10:40, 10:55, 11:10, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω καλύτερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2012)

Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μου κι εμένα, ότι το "ανά δεκαπεντάλεπτο" δεν βάζει τον περιορισμό. Κανονικά η αγγλική έκφραση είναι _every hour on the hour, _αλλά εδώ έχει μετατραπεί σε_ every 15 minutes on the hour._


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2012)

Αν δεν ήταν για υπότιτλο θα έλεγα «κάθε τέταρτο από και τέταρτο». :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2012)

Δεν είναι για υπότιτλο.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 27, 2012)

Κάπως τολμηρούτσικο: «Κάθε στρογγυλό τέταρτο».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Κάθε ώρα και κάθε τέταρτο μετά;
Κάθε ακέραιο τέταρτο της ώρας;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2012)

Κάθε τέταρτο ξεκινώντας από το ακριβώς της ώρας;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

Ανά ώρα, ημίωρο (ή μισάωρο) και τέταρτα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι έτσι χτυπάνε οι καμπάνες στις Μεσευρώπας...


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

Κάθε ώρα και κάθε τέταρτο της ώρας.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το "κάθε ακέραιο τέταρτο της ώρας" θα δώσει καλύτερα την εικόνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Τελικά ίσως είναι σαφέστερο το "κάθε ώρα και ακέραιο τέταρτό της".

(Σαν να διαπραγματευόμαστε τη μετεκλογική κυβέρνηση κάνουμε.)


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Αν πρόκειται για οδηγίες (για χορήγηση φαρμάκου ή για κάποια εξέταση, π.χ.), δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός χώρου και θέλεις κάτι που να μην μπερδευτεί κανείς, το έχεις στο πρώτο ποστ:
«κάθε ώρα ανά 15λεπτο (π.χ. 10:00, 10:15, 10:30, 10:45, 11:00 κ.ο.κ.)»
Πιο λιανά δεν γίνεται. Ξέρω, καλύτερα θα ήταν κάτι πιο λιτό και οικονομικό, αλλά διαλέγεις τι προέχει, λιτότητα ή απόλυτη σαφήνεια. Για πολλά από τα υπόλοιπα που ειπώθηκαν εγώ δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση, αλλά αν πρόκειται για οδηγίες, καλύτερα να υποθέτουμε ότι απευθύνονται σε χαζούς. 
Μόνο μια απορία: το «ακέραιο» τι προσθέτει ως προσδιορισμός στο «τέταρτο»; Πώς είναι τα μη ακέραια τέταρτα; Λειψά; 12λεπτα;


----------



## northaegean (Apr 27, 2012)

Το πρωτο 15λεπτο (τεταρτο) καθε ωρας.


Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι το "κάθε ακέραιο τέταρτο της ώρας" θα δώσει καλύτερα την εικόνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

northaegean said:


> Το πρωτο 15λεπτο (τεταρτο) καθε ωρας.


Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό επειδή δίνει μόνο το ΧΧ:15, όχι τα ΧΧ:30, ΧΧ:45, και ΧΧ:00.



daeman said:


> Μόνο μια απορία: το «ακέραιο» τι προσθέτει ως προσδιορισμός στο «τέταρτο»; Πώς είναι τα μη ακέραια τέταρτα; Λειψά; 12λεπτα;


Πολλές απορίες έχεις εσύ. Πρόσεξε μη σου στείλω τη γλωσσική Αστυνομία Πόλεων.
Το διάστημα από 0:05 μέχρι 0:20 δεν είναι τέταρτο της ώρας; Ε; Ε; Είναι ακέραιο; (Δεν το σώζω με τίποτα; ) Πώς να το πούμε αυτό; Κύρια τεταρτημόρια; Καρτεσιανά τεταρτημόρια;


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι δεν κάνεις πλάκα (που κάνεις, αλλά μ' έπιασε και μένα το φθειρικό μου τώρα). Και το 10:05 - 10:20 ακέραιο τέταρτο είναι, και το 10:06 - 10:21 κ.ο.κ. Οπότε το «ακέραιο» τι χρειάζεται στο τέταρτο; Στην ώρα κάτι προσθέτει από την άποψη της σαφήνειας (κάθε ακέραια ώρα), στο τέταρτο όμως δεν πλεονάζει; 
Σώνει και καλά να σώσουμε την ακεραιότητα του τετάρτου; Hell-bent on hell's bells integrity? Hellexit from them integral quarters, ίνα μην εξέλθω εκ Ταρτάρων. :devil:


----------



## northaegean (Apr 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό επειδή δίνει μόνο το ΧΧ:15, όχι τα ΧΧ:30, ΧΧ:45, και ΧΧ:00.



Το ΟΝ the hour ( αν δεν κανω λαθος) σημαινει με την εναρξη καθε ωρας. Αρα αναφερεται στο πρωτο δεκαπενταλεπτο καθε ωρας.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2012)

Λέει όμως _*every*_ 15 minutes on the hour.


----------



## northaegean (Apr 27, 2012)

Σωστα, οπως εγραψα και παραπανω..... το πρωτο 15λεπτο καθε ωρας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, εμένα με μπερδεύει αυτή η σύναψη (every 15 minutes on the hour) (για την οποία μου φαίνεται σαν να λείπει κάτι, κάποιο κόμμα ή επεξήγηση, π.χ. every 15 minutes*,* on the hour and thereafter ή every 15 minutes _starting_ on the hour) και ακολούθησα τυφλά τις διευκρινίσεις στο πρώτο ποστ της Αλεξάνδρας.

Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν μπορώ εύκολα να καταρρίψω την ερμηνεία που δίνεις, Northaegean.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 27, 2012)

daeman said:


> Υποθέτω ότι δεν κάνεις πλάκα (που κάνεις, αλλά μ' έπιασε και μένα το φθειρικό μου τώρα). Και το 10:05 - 10:20 ακέραιο τέταρτο είναι, και το 10:06 - 10:21 κ.ο.κ. Οπότε το «ακέραιο» τι χρειάζεται στο τέταρτο; Στην ώρα κάτι προσθέτει από την άποψη της σαφήνειας (κάθε ακέραια ώρα), στο τέταρτο όμως δεν πλεονάζει;



Είμαι μαζί σου. Μη ακέραιο τέταρτο είναι οτιδήποτε δεν είναι ακριβώς 15 λεπτά. Βέβαια υπάρχει μαθηματικός τρόπος για να εκφράσεις αυτό που λένε. Είναι το κάθε τέταρτο του οποίου ακέραιος διαιρέτης είναι το τέταρτο (60/15, 45/15, 30/15 και 15/15, είναι τα μοναδικά που δίνουν ακέραιο πηλίκο). Προφανώς αυτό είχανε όλοι στο μυαλό τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είμαι μαζί σου. Μη ακέραιο τέταρτο είναι οτιδήποτε δεν είναι ακριβώς 15 λεπτά. Βέβαια υπάρχει μαθηματικός τρόπος για να εκφράσεις αυτό που λένε. Είναι το κάθε τέταρτο του οποίου ακέραιος διαιρέτης είναι το τέταρτο (60/15, 45/15, 30/15 και 15/15, είναι τα μοναδικά που δίνουν ακέραιο πηλίκο). Προφανώς αυτό είχανε όλοι στο μυαλό τους.


Κοντά, αλλά όχι. Και τα τέταρτα από 0:05 ως 0:20 καλύπτουν αυτή την απαίτηση (δίνουν ακέραιο πηλίκο, εννοώ). Αυτό που εννοούμε όλοι είναι:

Κάθε ακέραιο πολλαπλάσιο του τετάρτου της ώρας _αρχίζοντας από το ακριβώς_.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> για την οποία μου φαίνεται σαν να λείπει κάτι, κάποιο κόμμα ή επεξήγηση, π.χ. every 15 minutes*,* on the hour and thereafter ή every 15 minutes _starting_ on the hour...


Όχι, τίποτα από τα δύο δεν ισχύει. Ούτε λείπει κόμμα, ούτε η μέτρηση του χρόνου ξεκινάει από την ακέραιη ώρα. Αυτό που λέει είναι το εξής: 
*Αν συμβεί το γεγονός Α στις 10.20, από τις 10.30 θα αρχίσει να χτυπάει συναγερμός κάθε 15 λεπτά, δηλαδή 10.30, 10.45, 11.00, 11.15 κλπ. *Αν ξέρετε εσείς κάποιον τρόπο να το διατυπώσετε, πλην του παραδείγματος, πείτε μου. Επειδή στα αγγλικά δίνει το παράδειγμα ως επεξήγηση, αλλά πρώτα έχει πει "every 15 minutes on the hour". Ε, αυτό θέλω να δω πώς μπορεί να διατυπωθεί. Αλλιώς με το παράδειγμα όλοι θα καταλάβουν, και μπορεί να είναι άνευ σημασίας το πώς θα το πούμε.


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς θα αποδίδατε αυτή την έκφραση; *Εννοεί ότι ένα συμβάν θα επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε 15 λεπτά, ως εξής π.χ.: 10:00, 10:15, 10:30, 10:45, 11:00.* Η έναρξη δηλαδή θα είναι υποχρεωτικά σε τέταρτο της ώρας.





northaegean said:


> Σωστα, οπως εγραψα και παραπανω..... το πρωτο 15λεπτο καθε ωρας.



Εεεε, χμ, qué?


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2012)

Προσοχή, σε τέταρτο της ώρας είπα, όχι υποχρεωτικά στην ακέραιη ώρα, αλλά στο αμέσως επόμενο μετά το συμβάν τέταρτο της ώρας μεταξύ των 00, 15, 30, 45.


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2012)

...
Ανά 15λεπτο από τη συμπλήρωση του επόμενου τετάρτου της ώρας, ξεκινώντας τη μέτρηση από κάθε ακέραιη ώρα. 
Τι λες; Με τη λέξη του κειμένου-στόχου χρεώνεις; Αν είναι έτσι, να προσθέσω κι άλλη σάλτσα, να βγει σωστή η μακαρονάδα. 

Άζμα ξελαμπικαριστικόν, για να μη βάλω το Dazed and Confused, με τις διατυπώσεις τους.

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κοντά, αλλά όχι. Και τα τέταρτα από 0:05 ως 0:20 καλύπτουν αυτή την απαίτηση (δίνουν ακέραιο πηλίκο, εννοώ). Αυτό που εννοούμε όλοι είναι:
> 
> Κάθε ακέραιο πολλαπλάσιο του τετάρτου της ώρας _αρχίζοντας από το ακριβώς_.



Δεν δίνει ακέραιο πηλίκο με διαιρέτη το τέταρτο. Είπα "το κάθε τέταρτο του οποίου ακέραιος διαιρέτης είναι το τέταρτο".


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2012)

Αλεξάνδρα, αφού το εξηγεί μετά, αν πεις «κάθε τέταρτο της ώρας, δηλαδή [...]» δεν καλύπτεσαι;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2012)

Μάλλον έτσι πρέπει να γίνει. Μόνο με την επεξήγηση μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 27, 2012)

Εγώ ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα με το "κάθε τέταρτο της ώρας". Μαθηματικά αυτό είναι "κάθε 1/4 των 60". Τέσσερα τέταρτα έχουν τα 60 λεπτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Ίσως αντί με το "ακέραιο" γίνεται σαφέστερο με το "συμπληρωμένο": _Ο συναγερμός ενεργοποιείται με τη συμπλήρωση του αμέσως επόμενου μετά το συμβάν τέταρτου της ώρας και στη συνέχεια επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε 15 λεπτά_.


----------

